# Eid Holidays



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

What is the norm for private sector holiday this year - is it just the 25th or ios it the 28th as well?

Company is new here so not clear for us


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Rumour around my office is that it will only be the 28th. Of course we probably won't know until the 25th...


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

My company gives 28th and 29th as well, because Eid falls over the weekend


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We've got the 25th, 28th and 29th October.

I believe private companies are closed for 3 business days for this Eid.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> We've got the 25th, 28th and 29th October.
> 
> I believe private companies are closed for 3 business days for this Eid.


Thanks everyone, we had decided on the two business days but as 2/3 say 3 may well go with that!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

blazeaway said:


> Thanks everyone, we had decided on the two business days but as 2/3 say 3 may well go with that!


Hiring??


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

tootall said:


> Hiring??


Yes!!!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

tootall said:


> Hiring??


Yes!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This Eid is officially three days (that has always been the case), but it has yet to be announced when it starts. If it falls over a weekend, as this one is expected to do, then the private sector will get one additional day only as there is no legal entitlement to days in lieu.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Eid holidays confusion clears: Saudi announces Eid dates - Emirates 24/7

Eid is on the 26th of Oct, Friday as per the Saudi committee..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

saraswat said:


> Eid holidays confusion clears: Saudi announces Eid dates - Emirates 24/7
> 
> Eid is on the 26th of Oct, Friday as per the Saudi committee..


For KSA, but no official announcement for the UAE. We usually follow KSA, but not always...


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

It was confirmed in The National a couple of hours ago. Arafat Day is Thursday 25th and Eid starts Friday 26th.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai's Grand Mufti reveals when Eid holidays will start - The National


----------

